# Hymer 534 split charger location??



## tfbundy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a 1989 Hymer 534 (Fiat 2.5D)

I have an electrical problem and wonder if someone could offer some advice please. The leisure battery is not charging from the engine, so I guess the first thing to check is the split charger.......However, I dont know what one looks like or even where it is. My guess would be under the bonnet (obviously :? ) and somewhere near the engine battery. Could someone kindly enlighten me as to what it looks like and where it may be.

PS. The leisure battery charges just fine when hooked up to mains power.

Thanks all.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

The split charger is normally built into the Main Fuse box charger. 

Phil


----------



## iskamufit (Oct 7, 2010)

*split charge*

hi wondered if you sorted this .we seem to get a lot of silly replys to some question, i know people are trying to be helpful but its obvious some times that they don't understand the vehicles.you will find the relays for the charge control behind the habitation fuse box ,usually to right of drivers seat bellow the rear isolating switch.you will have to unscrew the four self tapers(they will be tight).be sure to remove both negative leads of your batterys (one under bonnet and one at side of driver under floor)as you don't want any shorts as you draw out the fuse panel. 
regards 
t.


----------

